# Really impressed with NHS - so far so good



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Went for a routine check up with Dr. Impressed I can see him at 7.30am he's an early bird too and there is receptionist cover at that time as well.

BP and weight both slightly down felt good about that and I'm never nagged about my weight also like it that everything they do is now with your permission. Mentioned a near fainting incident from 5 months before so he 'suggested' an ECG and a various blood tests to screen out problems with medications.

Had ECG at the practice and Blood taken for testing.

Medical secretary rang to say that my doctor wanted to review results of ECG with me but stressed it was non-urgent so a week later saw doctor who says that I have Right Bundle Branch Block. Explained what that was with a diagram he drew showed me how it was picked up by the ECG. Gave me a printout of my ECG and a spiel about Right Bundle Branch Block. Suggested that I see as cardiologist who will carry out a more complicated screening test and arranged that I get a chest XRay.

Made appointment with cardiologist in the meantime XRay department rang me and said that I could be fitted in whenever was convenient so I went today. Arrived 30 mins early (Used public transport) and radiologist said it won't take a moment for yours so saw me straight away. Came out of radiology and got next bus back into town, I was back before appointment time!

Radiologist stated that cardiologist will be able to see my digital XRay at any time.

BTW my blood results were fine. My blood seems the most healthy part of my body 

>BBC explanation of RBBB>


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My experiance.
100% since changing GP.


Dave p


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

So you will be around for another few years then Frank? Good to hear it..

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

On a related but non NHS topic

spot the deliberate mistake










the white writing on purple is on the box the rest is the label attached by the pharmacy, 5mg is what my prescription says.

Note that it's initialled by the dispenser and the checker.

Went to start a new box of three today so have gone without rather than OD


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Doctors seem to have changed the way they report the results of ECGs to patients. I know several people (including hubby) who have been told in the past year that they have RBBB after a routine ECG. In the past I suspect they just didn't mention it as it is in most cases a variation on normal - about 10% of the population have it apparently.
Trouble with this policy of reporting everything, even if it is 'normal' is that more people end up worrying about their health and being referred to consultants - which puts even more pressure on the NHS

Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That must raise the blood pressure of the cardiologists!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*NHS*

I am pleased for you in that you are immpressed with the NHS performance so far.

We also are most impressed with Vals treatment with a few reservations. Our main bug bare is time lost due to unpunctuallity.
Following surgery Val was advised that she would be having daily Radiotherapy and this should take in total no more than 20minutes daily. An average over the last 25 days has been approx three hours the range being from twenty minutes late to almost four hours. If Val requires treatment and has to see either a clinician or oncologist the appointments are not coordinated at all.

They just do not seem to have the training in logistics to organise appointments or keep to a schedule.

I understand NHS trusts employed an additional 20% more management staff last year but the clinical increase was just 2%.

It would appear that most of our current delays are caused by machine breakdown and lack of staff.

I must emphasise we are pleased and gratefull to have received the treatment which Val is getting and obviously if the result is a cure then we will be truly satisfied.

Steve


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I too am impressed with the national health, after having a blood test at our GP,s at 1pm Monday the local hospital rang our house at 7pm the same day telling me to take my wife for immediate admitance as she was seriously ill, I feel that the alert staff in the path lab have saved her from a potentially life threatening episode.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

But they are so slow, 

I have a prolased disk and have been flat on my back for 6 weeks now. 

They will not talk to you on the phone it took 2 weeks for the MRI results to travel 10 miles.

I am now waiting to see a consultant again this could take weeks.

My old doc who is now retired rang the consultant and made the appointment while you where in the surgury.

To many Chiefs and noy enough Indians. 

Andy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yesterday I had a 24hr Ambulatory (wandering about) ECG. Devices removed at 08.45 this morning . Then saw a consultant at 9.30 he had all results at hand took a quick history sent me back to the other department for 15mins on a treadmill with ECG and BP. ECG results and analysis back to him after 5mins then he called me back in by 10am he explained that there was still one small worry/risk so I will be getting a 7day ECG shortly but clearly I have been moved down the priority a bit since this morning. He also found time to review my case with the senior consultant. 

Well pleased

The cardio nurse also gave me a birthday choccy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

sideways said:


> I too am impressed with the national health, after having a blood test at our GP,s at 1pm Monday the local hospital rang our house at 7pm the same day telling me to take my wife for immediate admitance as she was seriously ill, I feel that the alert staff in the path lab have saved her from a potentially life threatening episode.


Ooh thank you very much, I work in a hospital laboratory and we always try to turnaround samples as quickly as we can. Some times in my Lab (Histology- basically biopsies) more tests have to be ordered on a particular sample so it can take longer than the likes of biochemistry/haematology.
Most hospitals have 4 laboratories.

Biochemistry
Haematology
Histology (also called Pathology)
Microbiology.

Some also have Cytology usually connected to the pathology lab.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> .......The cardio nurse also gave me a birthday choccy


That sounds like her personal job creation scheme :lol:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: NHS*



pneumatician said:


> I am pleased for you in that you are immpressed with the NHS performance so far......They just do not seem to have the training in logistics to organise appointments or keep to a schedule.
> ... Steve


But it's so variable. We have 4 very recent experiences which can be summarised;
- *North Devon*, great nursing staff -shame about the admim. chaos
- *Gloucester*, worn out and dirty
- *Frimley Park*, overloaded staff & facilities and public transport & parking unacceptable
- *Royal Devon and Exeter*, difficult to fault in any area and sounds like Frank's experience at Salisbury.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just had a copy of a letter from cardiologist to my doctor summarising the results of 7 day ECG. Quite rightly now they have determined I am not in immediate danger I have moved down the pecking order in terms of urgency

Anyway letter signs me off, my heart is in 'sinus rhythm throughout with very rare ventricular ectopics and supraventrical entopics and then there is a whole list of what the ECG shows I haven't got ending with no tachyarrhythimia (that sounds like a latin dance a bit like the rhumba)  

So just got to go back to my own doctor now.

NHS Loving it


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great news then Frank they built you very strong when they built you :wink: 
I cant fault the NHS as they have always given me a great service and have always kept me informed well.

Just need a miracle :wink:


----------

